# Jerky scrolling issue



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Got a different laptop, and I can't get it to do a smooth scroll up or down a page, either by using the arrow up/down buttons or by dragging the bar on the right side of the page with the mouse. Instead of a fluid, continuous movement, it gives me a jerky motion with some kind of rolling horizontal line thing as the page repositions. Looks kinda like an old TV that needs a "horizontal hold" adjustment. 

What can I do about this? I can't find anything in the Control Panel Mouse settings that makes a difference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I assume you are using XP or Vista so I can't help you there. I know that "smooth scrolling" can be set for your web browser, but of course it would have no effect on other programs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this in your web browser of all applications? In Firefox there is the option to turn on smooth scroll in the Tools tab in options under the advanced tab.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like u have no display drivers installed :scratch:

Start /Control Panel / System / Hardware / Device Manager ...do u see any yellow coloured *'?'*


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

soo.. did u fix it


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry - Been working long hours this week, and for some reason I haven't been getting any e-mail notification for this thread, until today.

I Googled "smooth scrolling" and found something that would fix it, but only in Internet Explorer.



> Sounds like u have no display drivers installed.


Hmmm.... You would think a laptop would come with all the drivers it needs for its own display? :huh:



> Start /Control Panel / System / Hardware / Device Manager ...do u see any yellow coloured '?'


Yup...







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

:T

..and by the way, update ur XP Theme to somethin alot nicer >> *BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate 2*


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> :T


Does that mean everything looks good? The yellow question marks are what we want? :scratch:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> Sounds like u have no display drivers installed :scratch:
> 
> Start /Control Panel / System / Hardware / Device Manager ...do u see any yellow coloured *'?'*


I had forgotten that when my wife and I got these laptops a few years ago, we had to download all kinds of patches to fix all the bugs. We traded laptops a couple of weeks ago and I just switched my hard drive over to hers. So your post jogged my memory; I just found a "graphics" driver at HP's site and that fixed the problem! No more colored question marks! No more jerky scrolling! :jump:



Mika75 said:


> :T
> 
> ..and by the way, update ur XP Theme to somethin alot nicer >> *BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate 2*


Holy cow, it's a *******' 27mb! Do I really want it?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol I'm so sorry Wayne, I thought when u saw the Vga drivers questioned '?' u realised they weren't installed ... my bad :innocent:

Anyways good to see u have upgraded the Display Drivers and everything back to normal. 

Concerning the Vista Inspirat Theme pack, is 27Mb too much download for what u get allowed? or are limited on Hard Drive space ?

I do alot of computer building/diagnosing/cleaning for people and have only ever had 1 person not like the change to the 'Vista Inspirat' look... so just incase ur not happy it's totally reversible/uninstallable.

Anyone running windows XP 32 bit (don't use it with 64bit!) will be amazed at how much cleaner everything looks and sounds :yes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> lol I'm so sorry Wayne, I thought when u saw the Vga drivers questioned '?' u realised they weren't installed ... my bad :innocent:


Hey, I'm better than half-clueless when it comes to computers. I know just enough to keep from blowing them up. :wits-end:



> Concerning the Vista Inspirat Theme pack, is 27Mb too much download for what u get allowed? or are limited on Hard Drive space ?


No problem with any of that- I just seems like a lot of "wasted" space for a theme. Sounds interesting, though - I think I'll give it a try. :T

Thanks again for the help! 



> Anyone running windows XP 32 bit (don't use it with 64bit!)


Okay, ya lost me again - what does that mean? :mooooh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bricopacks state only to use the Theme Pack on a 32bit Versions of XP (i guess it was written for 32?)

Anyway I'm almost certain u have 32 bit,( I personally only know one guy who uses 64bit XP) but to check click on Start / Control Panel / System / General ...now under 'System' it should say 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional/Home Version 2002 Service pack 3'
If it does your good to go!

But...if it says 'Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Version '...... then don't install the Theme Pack !

i gtg for now :wave:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

How much CPU and video power does that theme pack take from the PC to run? 

Two possible down-sides to such things are it might be stealing needed processing power, and it will change the way Windows looks to the user which could be confusing.

I do like that it is easily uninstallable.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I only use the Transparent task bar, I disable the Rocket Dock, Yz Shadow & UberIcon features..It will be no different in usage to standard XP, just much cleaner.

I guarantee most XP users have many irrelevant processors running all the time


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

David, I'm just curious how the theme does affect performance. Here's a screen shot of the processes in XP. Could you post a shot of XP with the theme so we can compare? Thanks.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

*@ Start-up 24 Processors / 194 Mb Memory 
*


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Mika75 said:


> I guarantee most XP users have many irrelevant processors running all the time


You sure got that right! Do you have a list of the irrelevant processes that can be safely turned off?

I also want to be clear that I'm not knocking Bricopacks, but sometimes add-ons like this can suck up needed resources on an underpowered machine.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

*www.blackviper.com/WinXP* << a good reference for Windows Services

Using* Mike P* as an example, I see a few things I would disable.

*AVGWDSVC/AVGTRAY.exe ..anything starting with AVG* I would remove AVG Anti-Virus :yikes: u say...well in my experience is does nothing more than slow ur pc down (like most all anti-virus programs) 

*AAWService.exe* Ad-Aware 2007 ? ..well that's another pc hog that should go straight to >> :devil: 

*CTFMON.exe* not necessary, go here to remove >> http://www.pchell.com/support/ctfmon.shtml

*ALG.exe* do u share ur pc with another...I don't, Disable in Services under Application Layer Gateway 

*WSCNTFY.exe* Windows Security notify ...just incase u forgot to turn AVG on, or ur Windows Firewall suddenly disabled and such... in other words, no need.  ..can be found in Control Panel / Security Center / Change the way Security Center Alerts Me

So what will protect me now u say .. raying: .. :dontknow:

Ok, here's what I suggest..

*Spybot Search & Destroy* When Installing, just don't select 'Tea Timer' ...make sure to Update, Immunise & Scan 

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* Install,Update & Perform Quick Scan

*SpywareBlaster* Install, Update & Enable all Protection.

..run these every few weeks :T

*Sygate Personal Firewall 5.6* I saved the Best till last, u won't find a better Firewall for XP than this..make sure u turn off the Windows Firewall afterwards :cunning:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. What anti-virus do you use?



> ALG.exe do u share ur pc with another...I don't, Disable in Services


Where is "Services"? Thanks.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Only use the 4 programs I suggested..

Ohh and my IP has above average spam filtering.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mika75 said:


> *www.blackviper.com/WinXP* << a good reference for Windows Services


I agree. I've been using BV's tips since he came out with them years ago. YMMV though as there are a lot of folks who do not agree with him. He's not looked upon favorable at the techy sites such as anandtech.



Mika75 said:


> *Spybot Search & Destroy* When Installing, just don't select 'Tea Timer' ...make sure to Update, Immunise & Scan
> 
> *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* Install,Update & Perform Quick Scan
> 
> ...


This advice I completely disagree with. Those are excellent spyware/malware programs. I use two of the three (Malwarebytes and SpywareBlaster) in addition to Super AntiSpyware. However, not a single piece of software mentioned is anti-virus. And anti-virus is yet another piece of the protection package. I dumped AVG and all of it's processes for Avira Personal Edition. As for the firewall, I just use Windows firewall. But for someone who's not 'net savvy' I can see the Sygate recommendation.

The key to the whole thing is to keep you anti-virus/spyware/malware up to date and know what you're downloading and where you're downloading from.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot to add that I run scans _every_ morning around 1:30am. Never hurts to do things such as these to excess is my point of view.

And I have 32 processes running, including Firefox. :T


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Super Anti-Spyware* is a very good program if u feel u have an issue, I have used it many times along side other Scanners I haven't already mentioned.

re: Anti-Virus, I haven't used one for over 12 mths now... :scratchhead:


----------

